# They're Eating Flakes



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Well I feed my Pacu mainly flake food... alot of flake food. At first, my Reds didn't even act like they saw them. Now they're eating the flakes as much as the Pacu. Is this good... should I try to keep them on Flakes?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about it: just make sure it's only _part_ of their diet.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Varieties in food are always good for your Ps.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i keep my reds on flakes and beefheart only, once a month they get a few feeders


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Do you guys find it to be any cheaer if they'll eat flakes?


----------



## Bigwil76543210 (Mar 31, 2003)

i just use fake food as a backup for whenever i run out of feeders,...my reds have no problem with the flake food....they went for a week just on flake food only


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Just make shure your reds arn't stealing them all


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dont make flakes as a main course. Like most stated, they're good for back up and used as an extra treat.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

My Caribas doesn´t like flake food...only feeders, shrimp and beefheart!


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Well I sold my Pacu last night so I won't need to use flakes anymore. I'll just finish up the can I have now on my P's for a treat every once in a while.


----------

